# Competition Interest in Vancouver/Seattle Area?



## CanadianPires (Apr 23, 2008)

Wondering if there are more cubers in the area that would be interested in competition sometime in the future?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 23, 2008)

Have you checked out www.canadiancubing.com ? It looks like on their forums there's a discussion about Vancouver.


----------



## jonny guitar (Apr 28, 2008)

I would like to see something around Vancouver. I was speaking with a local high school kid about it and he said the cube is really popular in his school but he was the fastest in the school at 1:10 :confused: This is a big school too....I fully expected that time to be about 40-50 seconds less. Kinda suggests that we could use a competition around here to kick start these kids into practicing more.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, we are ironing out a few wrinkles, but look for a Vancouver competition in June. Hopefully some of our US friends can make the short drive up to it. Stay tuned to the website for the announcement soon. I am being vague as i don't want to commit to any dates/venues/events before i have settled it with the WCA. I will post back here when we have announced it to keep thing up to date.

http://www.canadiancubing.com


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 30, 2008)

As promised, i am going for consistency here. The competition will be held on Saturday June 14th, 2008 in Vancouver. Okay, it is Burnaby, but close enough.

All the informations is available at:
http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events2.aspx?ID=7


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 28, 2010)

*Speedcubing in Vancouver*

are there any competitions in vancouver?? i know there was a vancouver open '09 and '08 but is there gonna be a vancouver open '10?


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe if we wait for the olympics to end.. since its a busy time of the year. Also some of those opens were held in the summer.. so maybe this year it might be held in the summer too.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2010)

Vince Yim said that he's aiming to have the next Vancouver Open sometime during May, possibly during the Victoria Day weekend.


edit: this thread is in the wrong subforum, it should be here.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

May. =/

If it's June, I would have been able to attend. D:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe I could make it.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 28, 2010)

noes come to toronto


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> noes come to toronto



But I can't make it for March , it's my birthday on the 5th.


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > noes come to toronto
> ...



happy early birthday O-o


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Samania said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Haha, thanks.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 28, 2010)

Samania said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> are there any competitions in vancouver?? i know there was a vancouver open '09 and '08 but is there gonna be a vancouver open '10?



We'll definitely have more in the future. At the moment we haven't been having too many because we need Dave Campbell to fly over here to be our delegate. We're working on getting our own delegate for the west coast of Canada though; then we can hold them more often.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Meep said:


> We'll definitely have more in the future. At the moment we haven't been having too many because we need Dave Campbell to fly over here to be our delegate. We're working on getting our own delegate for the west coast of Canada though; then we can hold them more often.



I = middle coast... 

But seriously, it seems like besides Ontario there are very very few Canadian competitions. Having a delegate in Alberta/BC would be really nice.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 28, 2010)

you guys should come to ontario, preferably toronto


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> you guys should come to ontario, preferably toronto



Ibrahim went there for NOS08, then Deseree and I went for TOF08 =P


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 1, 2010)

yay for ontario !


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 13, 2010)

*Speedcubing in Vancouver*

Hi. I'm planning to organize a cube meetup somewhere near oakridge mall, west van. 

Can anybody come? 

BTW: i'm 13. 



Oakridge Centre Location

650 West 41st Avenue
Vancouver, BC V5Z 2M9


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 16, 2010)

Hey, man. If you're on facebook, we already have an informal group.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=8336572494

We're scheduled to meet up this Saturday at Metrotown if you're up for it. 

BTW, When you say "West Van", I'm usually thinking past the Iron Workers Memorial Bridge or the Lion's Gate Bridge. Oakridge Mall is on Cambie and 41st, isn't it?


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 16, 2010)

*I have a high possiblity of staying there for 4 year or more, so yeah must be joining for sure !!!*


----------



## Meep (May 16, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> *I have a high possiblity of staying there for 4 year or more, so yeah must be joining for sure !!!*



We should meet up if you do go to UBC =P


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 17, 2010)

Meep said:


> SittinonSukhaya said:
> 
> 
> > *I have a high possiblity of staying there for 4 year or more, so yeah must be joining for sure !!!*
> ...


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

*VANCOUVER Hiring OH cuber for short film*

just saw this but im not sure if its too late
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/crg/2560505642.html

We are shooting a dance music video on thursday August 25 in gastown. We need a male who can solve a Rubix cube one handed fairly quickly. We are looking for a male who's hands could pass for the hands of a guy who is 15- mid 20's. The successful applicant would be a "stunt double" for one of the lead actors who is of Asian decent. On Thursday we will need to film 30 seconds of you as you are solving the cube. We will be filming on Thursday and possibly Saturday. Please respond by e-mail with your availablity and a picture of your hand.

Thanks for your time, hope to have you on board!


----------



## Meep (Aug 26, 2011)

He posted it in the Rubik's Cube Solvers Vancouver Facebook group. Turbo's not back in Vancouver until September, and I have work during the time he wanted us there. ):


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 26, 2011)

"Rubix" hehe


----------



## asportking (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish I was in Vancouver...and had the hands of someone in their mid-20's...and could solve a cube OH decently...


----------



## timeless (Aug 26, 2011)

Meep said:


> He posted it in the Rubik's Cube Solvers Vancouver Facebook group. Turbo's not back in Vancouver until September, and I have work during the time he wanted us there. ):


 
i wouldve went if they allowed a prepared solve lol


----------



## Erdos (Aug 26, 2011)

Hand-modeling, eh?


----------



## claudeccantin (Jul 18, 2012)

*Speedcubing in Vancouver, BC*

I appologize if this is the wrong forum to post this message... None of the forums looked obvious...

I got the following message from Rubik's Promotions (Victoria, BC), who got it from Doolin's Irish Pub & Cellar Nightclub in Vancouver, BC:


======= beginning of message ========

From: Kayleigh Lum ([email protected])
Sent: Tuesday, July 17, 2012 10:40 PM
Subject: Rubiks Champions


Hello,



My name is Kayleigh and I am contacting you in hopes to get some information about holding a rubiks cube event at our nightclub. Starting Wednesday, August 1st we are having a weekly 80’s/90’s night and we’d love to have some Vancouver based Rubiks champs come down. I’m not sure how to get a hold of people in the area… we’d even like to hold a competition if there is enough interest. Any guidance would be great. Thanks!



Kayleigh Lum
Marketing & Promotions Coordinator
Doolin's Irish Pub & Cellar Nightclub
604-605-4344
twitter: @doolins @cellarvan

======= end of message ========

So to anyone interested, please contact Kayleigh at [email protected].


----------



## Meep (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll give them a call.


----------



## timeless (Jul 20, 2012)

lol but arent most cubers under 19, how we going to get in?


----------



## Meep (Jul 20, 2012)

timeless said:


> lol but arent most cubers under 19, how we going to get in?



They aren't, unfortunately only the ones that're 19 or older would be able to.


----------



## timeless (Jul 20, 2012)

Meep said:


> They aren't, unfortunately only the ones that're 19 or older would be able to.



i actually applied to work in a pub and they said they would allow me to be inside even though im under 19
not sure if what they did was illegal


----------



## Meep (Jul 20, 2012)

timeless said:


> i actually applied to work in a pub and they said they would allow me to be inside even though im under 19
> not sure if what they did was illegal



Pubs aren't necessarily nightclubs. And I do know of several local pubs that are kind of sketchy (Paying workers less than minimum wage, etc.).


----------

